# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  خواهش میکنم...یه نگاه به درصدام بندازین

## fateme12

سلام من با ده هزار منطقه دو پارسال پشت کنکور موندم که ای کااااااش نمی‌موندم. درصدامو با کلید سنجش حساب کردم و از چیزی که فکر میکردم کمتر شد. به نظرتون شانسی برای( پرستاری ارتش یا بقیه الله) دارم؟؟ ادب42 عربی90 دینی73 زبان68 زمین15 ریاضی فیزیک8 زیست52 شیمی 35. به نظرتون حداقل رتبه پارسالمو میارم؟؟

----------


## Rainbow7

دیگه چه فرقی میکنه که بدانی آره میاری یا نه نمیاری 
؟
صبر کن تا روز اعلام نتایج استرسم به خودا راه نده تو زحمتته کشیدی حتما نتیجه میبینی نگران نباش

----------


## aylarix

من از تخمین رتبه براتون حساب کردم.رتبه تون میشه 10000تا11000 .پرستاری قبول میشید ولی تهران نه.هوشبری تهران قبول میشید.

----------


## .Delaram

الان کسی نمیتونه بهت بگه چی میشه من دقیقا یادمه حدس ما پارسال با رتبه های اصلی حدود ۴۰۰۰ تا فاصله داست درصدات خوبه احتمالش هست همون بشی به حرف کسی گوش نکن تا رتبه ها بیاد

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سلام من با ده هزار منطقه دو پارسال پشت کنکور موندم که ای کااااااش نمی‌موندم. درصدامو با کلید سنجش حساب کردم و از چیزی که فکر میکردم کمتر شد. به نظرتون شانسی برای( پرستاری ارتش یا بقیه الله) دارم؟؟ ادب42 عربی90 دینی73 زبان68 زمین15 ریاضی فیزیک8 زیست52 شیمی 35. به نظرتون حداقل رتبه پارسالمو میارم؟؟


آره برای ارتش یا بقیه الله شانست خوبه. فقط اگه دعوت شدی حتما رو مصاحبه تمرکز کن که شانس گزینشت خیلی بره بالا. آره احتمالش زیاده که حدود رتبه پارسال رو بیاری ولی متاسفانه ریاضی و به خصوص فیزیک یکم کار رو خراب کرده ...

----------


## fateme12

استرس داره دیوونم می‌کنه ای کاش عمومی هام فیزیکو جبران کنه

----------


## Paradox2020

> سلام من با ده هزار منطقه دو پارسال پشت کنکور موندم که ای کااااااش نمی‌موندم. درصدامو با کلید سنجش حساب کردم و از چیزی که فکر میکردم کمتر شد. به نظرتون شانسی برای( پرستاری ارتش یا بقیه الله) دارم؟؟ ادب42 عربی90 دینی73 زبان68 زمین15 ریاضی فیزیک8 زیست52 شیمی 35. به نظرتون حداقل رتبه پارسالمو میارم؟؟


درصدات بنظر خوبن ک... کنکور سخت بوده، واسه همین اختصاصیات اومده پایین... ولی عمومیاتو خوب زدی! میتونه کمکت کنه!

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

اقا میشی ، ب خودت استرس نده

----------


## fateme12

به نظرتون میشه هم دانشگاه ارتش هم بقیه الله رو انتخاب کنم؟ البته اگه به رتبم بخوره :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Rainbow7

یه نگاه دیگه کردم نگران نباش بازم

----------


## Negar_81

> من از تخمین رتبه براتون حساب کردم.رتبه تون میشه 10000تا11000 .پرستاری قبول میشید ولی تهران نه.هوشبری تهران قبول میشید.


*اصلا نمیشه هیچ تخمین رتبه ای زد حقیقتش
*

----------


## Fawzi

ب احتمال زیاد که رتبه ای ک مدنظرته میرسی 
انشالله که حتی رتبه بهتر بیاری و بتونی ب هدفت برسی =)♥︎

----------


## fateme12

> به نظرتون میشه هم دانشگاه ارتش هم بقیه الله رو انتخاب کنم؟ البته اگه به رتبم بخوره


کسی نمی دونه؟

----------


## sepehr_a

سلام 
بین 6500 تا 7500 میشاحتمالا بیشتر بین 6500 تا 7000

----------


## Bahar1377

میاری عزیزم,don't worry

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> کسی نمی دونه؟


میشه محدودیتی نداره

----------


## aminlmnop

والا نمیدونم بعضی دوستان از کجاشون رتبه در میارن. بنده خودم هاشمی نژاد 1 مشهدم و میگم که درصدهای شما بد نیستن . الان طبق امارهای حدودی مدرسه ما ، درصد های عربی و دینی و زیستت خوبن . ادبیات و زبان و ریاضی و شیمیت هم  بد نیستن. بعضی نوابغ میگن ما رفتیم تخمین رتبه زدیم فلان شده این درصدا. یعنی شما این روزا رو خواب بودید و چیزی از سطح این کنکور و به خصوص ریاضیش تو نلگرام وکلا مجازی  نشنیدین؟ خیلی جالبه . درصدهای تو سایت کانون بالای 99 درصدش چرتن . سال 99 یارو درصدایی رو گذاشته بود که از نفر اول کشور بیشتر بود بعد میگفت پزشکی ازاد قبول میشم یا نه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): . یه سری ادم که مجموع درصدای همشون تو همه درسا به 100 نمیرسه واسه عقده گشایی یچیزایی تو سایتش میگن که بیا و ببین . شنونده باید عاقل باشه و خودش تشخیص بده ایا درصدای فیک گذاشتن اونم وقتی هنوز هیچ کلیدی نیومده  کاری داره؟ و ایا کسی بجز افراد عقده ای و دروغگو اینکار رو انجام میدن؟ کنکور امسال دو سطح از کنکور 99 سختتر بود طبق جمیع نظرات بچه ها. اون نوابغی هم که از تخمین 99 استفاده میکنن بدونن درصد ریاضی امسال حدودا باید با 40 45جمع بشه البته تو بازه های مختلف متفاوته. درصد زیست ودینی و فیزیک هم باید تا حدی با توجه به بازه ی درصدی اضافه بشه و درصد زبان تا حدی کم و بقیه ثابت. بغد برید تو 99 بزنید. بنظرم حدود 4 5 هزار منطقه دو میشی

----------


## fateme12

> والا نمیدونم بعضی دوستان از کجاشون رتبه در میارن. بنده خودم هاشمی نژاد 1 مشهدم و میگم که درصدهای شما بد نیستن . الان طبق امارهای حدودی مدرسه ما ، درصد های عربی و دینی و زیستت خوبن . ادبیات و زبان و ریاضی و شیمیت هم  بد نیستن. بعضی نوابغ میگن ما رفتیم تخمین رتبه زدیم فلان شده این درصدا. یعنی شما این روزا رو خواب بودید و چیزی از سطح این کنکور و به خصوص ریاضیش تو نلگرام وکلا مجازی  نشنیدین؟ خیلی جالبه . درصدهای تو سایت کانون بالای 99 درصدش چرتن . سال 99 یارو درصدایی رو گذاشته بود که از نفر اول کشور بیشتر بود بعد میگفت پزشکی ازاد قبول میشم یا نه. یه سری ادم که مجموع درصدای همشون تو همه درسا به 100 نمیرسه واسه عقده گشایی یچیزایی تو سایتش میگن که بیا و ببین . شنونده باید عاقل باشه و خودش تشخیص بده ایا درصدای فیک گذاشتن اونم وقتی هنوز هیچ کلیدی نیومده  کاری داره؟ و ایا کسی بجز افراد عقده ای و دروغگو اینکار رو انجام میدن؟ کنکور امسال دو سطح از کنکور 99 سختتر بود طبق جمیع نظرات بچه ها. اون نوابغی هم که از تخمین 99 استفاده میکنن بدونن درصد ریاضی امسال حدودا باید با 40 45جمع بشه البته تو بازه های مختلف متفاوته. درصد زیست ودینی و فیزیک هم باید تا حدی با توجه به بازه ی درصدی اضافه بشه و درصد زبان تا حدی کم و بقیه ثابت. بغد برید تو 99 بزنید. بنظرم حدود 4 5 هزار منطقه دو میشی


خداکنه همینجور که شما میگید باشه که واقعا. عالی میشه منم با درصدای بچه ها توی قلمچی واقعا گرخیدم و اونجام کامنت گذاشتم و بهم گفتن20هزار میشم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> والا نمیدونم بعضی دوستان از کجاشون رتبه در میارن. بنده خودم هاشمی نژاد 1 مشهدم و میگم که درصدهای شما بد نیستن . الان طبق امارهای حدودی مدرسه ما ، درصد های عربی و دینی و زیستت خوبن . ادبیات و زبان و ریاضی و شیمیت هم  بد نیستن. بعضی نوابغ میگن ما رفتیم تخمین رتبه زدیم فلان شده این درصدا. یعنی شما این روزا رو خواب بودید و چیزی از سطح این کنکور و به خصوص ریاضیش تو نلگرام وکلا مجازی  نشنیدین؟ خیلی جالبه . درصدهای تو سایت کانون بالای 99 درصدش چرتن . سال 99 یارو درصدایی رو گذاشته بود که از نفر اول کشور بیشتر بود بعد میگفت پزشکی ازاد قبول میشم یا نه. یه سری ادم که مجموع درصدای همشون تو همه درسا به 100 نمیرسه واسه عقده گشایی یچیزایی تو سایتش میگن که بیا و ببین . شنونده باید عاقل باشه و خودش تشخیص بده ایا درصدای فیک گذاشتن اونم وقتی هنوز هیچ کلیدی نیومده  کاری داره؟ و ایا کسی بجز افراد عقده ای و دروغگو اینکار رو انجام میدن؟ کنکور امسال دو سطح از کنکور 99 سختتر بود طبق جمیع نظرات بچه ها. اون نوابغی هم که از تخمین 99 استفاده میکنن بدونن درصد ریاضی امسال حدودا باید با 40 45جمع بشه البته تو بازه های مختلف متفاوته. درصد زیست ودینی و فیزیک هم باید تا حدی با توجه به بازه ی درصدی اضافه بشه و درصد زبان تا حدی کم و بقیه ثابت. بغد برید تو 99 بزنید. بنظرم حدود 4 5 هزار منطقه دو میشی


کاش همونجور باشه که شما میگین والا از سایت کانون بدتر سایت کنکور صد هست اگه اونجا برین که دیگه ....میریزه

----------


## Saeed79

> والا نمیدونم بعضی دوستان از کجاشون رتبه در میارن. بنده خودم هاشمی نژاد 1 مشهدم و میگم که درصدهای شما بد نیستن . الان طبق امارهای حدودی مدرسه ما ، درصد های عربی و دینی و زیستت خوبن . ادبیات و زبان و ریاضی و شیمیت هم  بد نیستن. بعضی نوابغ میگن ما رفتیم تخمین رتبه زدیم فلان شده این درصدا. یعنی شما این روزا رو خواب بودید و چیزی از سطح این کنکور و به خصوص ریاضیش تو نلگرام وکلا مجازی  نشنیدین؟ خیلی جالبه . درصدهای تو سایت کانون بالای 99 درصدش چرتن . سال 99 یارو درصدایی رو گذاشته بود که از نفر اول کشور بیشتر بود بعد میگفت پزشکی ازاد قبول میشم یا نه. یه سری ادم که مجموع درصدای همشون تو همه درسا به 100 نمیرسه واسه عقده گشایی یچیزایی تو سایتش میگن که بیا و ببین . شنونده باید عاقل باشه و خودش تشخیص بده ایا درصدای فیک گذاشتن اونم وقتی هنوز هیچ کلیدی نیومده  کاری داره؟ و ایا کسی بجز افراد عقده ای و دروغگو اینکار رو انجام میدن؟ کنکور امسال دو سطح از کنکور 99 سختتر بود طبق جمیع نظرات بچه ها. اون نوابغی هم که از تخمین 99 استفاده میکنن بدونن درصد ریاضی امسال حدودا باید با 40 45جمع بشه البته تو بازه های مختلف متفاوته. درصد زیست ودینی و فیزیک هم باید تا حدی با توجه به بازه ی درصدی اضافه بشه و درصد زبان تا حدی کم و بقیه ثابت. بغد برید تو 99 بزنید. بنظرم حدود 4 5 هزار منطقه دو میشی


*
واقعا درسته
من 5 ساله توی سایت کانون کامنتا رو میبینم هر سال بعد کنکور همین خبره . طرف با میانگین تراز زیر 5500 میومد میانگین درصد بالای 70 میذاشت*

----------


## aminlmnop

> کاش همونجور باشه که شما میگین والا از سایت کانون بدتر سایت کنکور صد هست اگه اونجا برین که دیگه ....میریزه


                  اگر سایت کانون رو بعد کنکور های هر سال رصد کنید به این واقعیت واضح پی میبرید. نمونه ی اشکارش کنکور 99 تجربی

----------

